# Observations around meat heavy pet food (dry and wet)



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Interesting article with excellent sources. Just a heads up, the authors of this article also work for a company who design and sell chelated mineral products to the pet food industry so they are hardly neutral. They also display an ad for their products on the page (Novus) Anyway, the heart of their message is important.

Avoiding mineral excesses for optimal pet nutrition


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know enough about dry food to know if this has any significance, but I've wondered why, if raw meat has somewhere around 20% protein, dry sometimes has upwards of 36%.

I figured it was because alot of that protein just isn't digestible.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> I don't know enough about dry food to know if this has any significance, but I've wondered why, if raw meat has somewhere around 20% protein, dry sometimes has upwards of 36%.
> 
> I figured it was because alot of that protein just isn't digestible.


Dry contains ~10% water, raw pieces of meat much more. There's your difference, give or take depending... As for the protein. It's there, fully guaranteed and bio available, have no fears :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Dry contains ~10% water, raw pieces of meat much more. There's your difference, give or take depending... As for the protein. It's there, fully guaranteed and bio available, have no fears :smile:


Then that does seem like alot more protein than nature intended, so to speak.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Like DaViking said the raw meat has much high water content. If you dried the raw meat and then measured it's protein content per ounce it would be much higher than it was in the raw state. That's my understanding of it anyway.

Raw chicken has a protein level of 18% but in it's dried meal form it has 68% protein level. Chicken meal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Xellil- if you dehydrate raw meat so that it is the same moisture as kibble, it would be around 60-70% protein and 30-40% fat. Much higher than kibble. Just like how if you add water to kibble, the protein percentage goes down because the moisture is higher, but the overall protein AMOUNT in the food is the same.

Raw is higher in protein and fat than kibble per meal.


----------

